# HAMM - The coach



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi all.

Just been over to pay for the coach and to check it all out. Its the same royal class (top range) as last time, but this is a single decker. Slightly lower but more space per person.







 

This coach boasts a number of features and we have been assured that they will all be working on the day.​
49 Seater​
All seats fitted with seatbelts​
Air suspension​
Min 3 braking systems​
Air conditioning​
Under floor heating​
ABS system​
3 Axles for comfort and stability​
Tinted panoramic windows​
TV and DVD player​
Seat back tables​
Foot rests​
Individual lighting, ventilation and volume controls​
Toilet/washroom​
Kitchen​
Microwave​
Fridge​
Water Boiler​
Coffee Machine​
Increased luggage space​
FREE tea and coffee !!​








The Kitchen and Toilet​ 

Now. The first coach is almost full, so we have today taken the option of a second, exactly the same as above. We have until August 15th to confirm and pay for this, so if you do still want to join us, get the forms back ASAP along with payment.​ 
Ideally we need another 35 or so bums in seats. This would mean neither coach is full, so more space, and of course plenty of space to keep your group together.​ 
Now, the basic details are : Leaving Ashford Truck Stop (M20) at 20.30 on Friday 14th Sept, Eurotunnel to France, a stop at Tobbaco alley in Belgium on the way (when you still have the cash !), then onto the show.​ 
Around 8 hours at the show, leaving around 5 pm local time, return to Ashford Truck stop around midnight on Sat 15th Sept.​ 
Secure car parking is provided at Ashford for the whole trip, the cost is £6 per car, payable on arrival. For those who dont wish to have a long onward trip after the show, 5 star rooms at the truck stop are available at a discounted rate, inc breakfast. This is bookable and payable direct. pm us for details.​ 
Yes you will need a passport for this trip, and its advisable to get a european health card as well.​ 
So, right now, theres a coach load of people excited about a great day out, why not join them and get a convoy of british coaches to invade Hamm !!​ 
Cost of all this :​ 
£77 per person inc entry to show (transport to and from the show from Ashford truckstop, no extra pick ups. Inc tea and coffee on the coach and use of kitchen)​ 
To get your booking form, please pm Steve (tarantulabarn) asking for one. Please dont forget your email address as he will need this to send you the form. If more than one person is in your group, extra names and addresses can go on the back. Seats are transferable up till departure, as long as we have the new name and address details.​


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

omdz....FREE TEA AND COFFEE? hehe i love you pj


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, thats if the poxy machine works this time lol..
as long as the air con works i dont care :lol2:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

air con never works on coaches so if it works this time, then yay!! free tea and coffee though....wonder if it'll have hot choc...


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

babygyalsw2 said:


> air con never works on coaches so if it works this time, then yay!! free tea and coffee though....wonder if it'll have hot choc...


its a good trip, tiring but a real good laugh on the coach.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> yeah, thats if the poxy machine works this time lol..
> as long as the air con works i dont care :lol2:


Please reframe from negative remarks, or I will have to ask a mod to remove your posts....




Oh...sh*t, u ARE a mod !!

No, we had a long chat with them today and they are going to keep the coaches off the road that friday to enable full checks. Air con was working really well when we saw them today !

No, choc not inc but available at £3 a go ! lol, not really. Theres a filter coffee machine and a hot water boiler which is used to fill plastic cups lke them from vending machines. 

Should be a better trip, as more stable and everyone on the same level !

Will be great if we can get two coaches full to roll up in hamm... our own little invasion !!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> Please reframe from negative remarks, or I will have to ask a mod to remove your posts....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as long as the room is ok and the air con works i will be well happy lol


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> !
> 
> No, choc not inc but available at £3 a go ! lol, not really. Theres a filter coffee machine and a hot water boiler which is used to fill plastic cups lke them from vending machines.


ah ha, ill buy those little squiddly things from sainsburys, the sachets of hot choc and then use the hot water, better than £3 a go lol


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

babygyalsw2 said:


> ah ha, ill buy those little squiddly things from sainsburys, the sachets of hot choc and then use the hot water, better than £3 a go lol


tony was jokin, there will be choccy:lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

You spoilt my fun! :iamwithstupid:

Oh I forgot to say, the coffee and tea are free, but theres a coin meter on the water boiler !!








lol, no thats a joke aswell ! (before I get told off again !! :bash:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> You spoilt my fun! :iamwithstupid:
> 
> Oh I forgot to say, the coffee and tea are free, but theres a coin meter on the water boiler !!
> 
> ...


that actually woulkdnt surprise me lol


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

lolol tony you're evil lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ah hes not that bad


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

nah hes great...just telling me i cant have my hot choc was evil lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i tell you whats evil.. when the downstairs have air con, and the upstairs are swaeting buckets lol


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Happy Dayz.... just waiting on the form coming & then i'm joining you all.......:no1:
Does that coffee machine dispense Guinness as well....:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nice one you paddy bunch

no guiness though







waint til we get there lol


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> nice one you paddy bunch
> no guiness though
> 
> waint til we get there lol


:lol2:....... hope they don't just sell Bigfathairygermanmanfartbrau pils.....
Hey Nige do you want us to bring our fiddles & play fiddiley dee music for ya....:lol2:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> i tell you whats evil.. when the downstairs have air con, and the upstairs are swaeting buckets lol


lol thats taking the pieces!!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Well, this time its all one level, so if your overheating, so are we !

Should be a better trip as well, as everyone is on the same level, so more chance to chat.

If we do manage to get the second coach, we are gona try to allocate seats and try to keep peeps with the same interests together.

So it could be the leo gang, the snake gang, the tarantula gang, and the ' mmm, thats different' gang !! lol


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

Sounds good guys, would have been my 1st ever show but going to exeter just before, although wont be spending anything i doubt as all monies are being saved for Hamm.

I cant wait!:no1:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> Well, this time its all one level, so if your overheating, so are we !
> 
> Should be a better trip as well, as everyone is on the same level, so more chance to chat.
> 
> ...


perv gang?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> perv gang?


mmm, well, cant say to much, but knowing whos going, that specific gang may end up a little large !

So we will have to remain on best behavour, well, untill we get on the coach that it !

Yellow:

we have been many times, but even we are starting to get excited about it again.


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

if i had known about this about 2 months ago i would have deff went. £77 seems like a pretty sweet deal but i also have to get my ass from edinburgh to ashford and the taxi fair would be a bit to much :lol2:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

book a train early frm edinburgh, it'll be cheap if you did it now!!

perv gang? theres a perv gang? haha cool!!


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa just noticed time and date of the coach  my flight from schipol airport flying back to edinburgh leaves schipol at 9pm 

although i could goto gatwick which takes me nearish to ashford for 33 euros and a sunday morning 0630 flight from gatwick to edinburgh is only £3 atm hmmmm need to think


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Incase anyone needs the info on the truck stop, the wed addy is 

Channel Tunnel, (Dover Folkestone) Lorry Park (Coaches) Truck Stop Transport Cafe M20 Ashford

If you looking to book a room, tell them your with Steve paines germany group on the 14/15 sept for the discounted rate.

No need to pre book car parking space, we got an area all to ourselves again.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Recommended way to get there and in my eyes this show is a must for anyone into reps even if you don't plan to buy much. You won't go to a show in the UK even near what Hamm has to offer.:smile:

Also now a sticky.


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

fazer600sy said:


> Recommended way to get there and in my eyes this show is a must for anyone into reps even if you don't plan to buy much. You won't go to a show in the UK even near what Hamm has to offer.:smile:
> 
> Also now a sticky.


As long as theres royals by the bucket load il be a happy man:mf_dribble:


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

fazer600sy said:


> Recommended way to get there and in my eyes this show is a must for anyone into reps even if you don't plan to buy much. You won't go to a show in the UK even near what Hamm has to offer.:smile:
> 
> Also now a sticky.


Yeap Hamm has got to be one of the best. Shame I cannot go on the coach but the times don't really work out for me and now I have already arranged to go on the ferry at Dover. Looking forward to the show just not the drive.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

*Seat News*

Been a busy day !

If the forms are returned for all the seats requested today, then we are around half way to filling the second coach. 

Around 20 seats left !

Get your forms in fast, they are going quick.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> Been a busy day !
> 
> If the forms are returned for all the seats requested today, then we are around half way to filling the second coach.
> 
> ...


Help!!! i haven't got my forms yet...........:help:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

hurry up then dude


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

bribrian said:


> Help!!! i haven't got my forms yet...........:help:


 
emailed last night, have you got them yet


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> emailed last night, have you got them yet


Yes mate got them, cheers.: victory: Can i email them to you or do i have to post them back...


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

bribrian said:


> Yes mate got them, cheers.: victory: Can i email them to you or do i have to post them back...


Post them back with payment asap, i will reserve the seats for you, was it 3 seats


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

isnt it like 58 days now?


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> Post them back with payment asap, i will reserve the seats for you, was it 3 seats


Yes Steve, 3 seats cheers mate...: victory:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

bribrian said:


> Yes Steve, 3 seats cheers mate...: victory:


Got the forms, seats reserved


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

what time will we be leaving again? leaving the truck stop for hamm i mean..


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

babygyalsw2 said:


> what time will we be leaving again? leaving the truck stop for hamm i mean..


lol, are you one of those that skip all the posts to get to the end !!

only joking, leaving 20.30 !


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> lol, are you one of those that skip all the posts to get to the end !!
> 
> only joking, leaving 20.30 !


well at least its not just me then lol


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

lolol thanx uuuu...sorry i have a really bad habit of doing that lol


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi guys, just working out my route, does this last bit get us to the coach alright....

30.You are entering *Ashford*.
31.







Leave *M20* at junction M20 J10 in direction ASHFORD, A292, BRENZETT, A2070, INTERNATIONAL STN and join . Stay on for 0.18 miles.0.18 miles
290 m477.96 miles
769,2 km
32.







Enter the roundabout and leave at the 4. exit onto *Bad Munstereifel Road (A2070)*.







0.2 miles
320 m478.16 miles
769,5 km
33.







Stay on Bad Munstereifel Road (A2070) for 0.5 miles. 0.52 miles
0,8 km478.68 miles
770,4 km
34.







You just left *Ashford*.
35.







Leave *Bad Munstereifel Road (A2070)* and turn left into Church Road. Stay on for 0.31 miles.







0.31 miles
0,5 km478.99 miles
770,9 km
36. You have arrived at your destination Church Road.0 miles
0 m478.99 miles
770,9 km


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

yep, looks good to me. theres a post on page 4 with the truck stop website, thats got sat nave and maps etc, but your route looks good to me !


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> yep, looks good to me. theres a post on page 4 with the truck stop website, thats got sat nave and maps etc, but your route looks good to me !


Nice one!!!! must have missed that post, i'll go for a butchers now....:smile:
Lol... 478.99 miles to catch the coach....


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Thats a long trip. hope you enjoy the show !! lol

Are you gona stay over anywhere either on the out or back? do you have anyone to share the driving with?


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> Thats a long trip. hope you enjoy the show !! lol
> 
> Are you gona stay over anywhere either on the out or back? do you have anyone to share the driving with?


Well there's 3 of us & all drive so we can take turns if needs be... No stopovers planned at the minute, we're thinking of getting the last ferry on thurs evening, driving through the night & arriving at the coach area around mid morning on fri & on the way back up driving through sat night to catch the sun lunch time ferry.....lol......:crazy::zzz:
Hope your coffee machine is working......


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

proberly pointless asking but is there anyone going from anywhere near nottingham or know of anyway to get there with out having to drive my self.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

bribrian said:


> Nice one!!!! must have missed that post, i'll go for a butchers now....:smile:
> Lol... 478.99 miles to catch the coach....


well worth it mate


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

anyone from london driving back from the truck stop with 2 free seats in their car??


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i dunno what i'm doing yet.,.
there is a small possibility i might not be able to go... 
i deffo think me and the misses cant go.. dog is due to lay pups lol, same day.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

you gotta go nige i just got my booking form for the coach!


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Feed the dog to the snakes mate, you know it makes sense.......:twisted::whistling2::help:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

noooooo nige you have to come!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

bribrian said:


> Feed the dog to the snakes mate, you know it makes sense.......:twisted::whistling2::help:


what at 750 a pop? lol, nah i better not
aint got anything big enough to eat one anyway


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

*Space for reptiles !*

Just a little note !

I have had many people asking me to collect reptiles and seen many posts about this aswell.

Nothing wrong with this as such, but please remember, there is only so much space, and if theres loads of poly boxes for other people there may not be room for your own !

BTW, 1/3 of the way to filling the second coach already, so still spaces left, pm tarantulabarn for the booking forms (dont forget to include your email addy so he can send them to you)


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

48 days to go!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

babygyalsw2 said:


> 48 days to go!


lol, really is that all?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

yep, thats like just over a month. yay!!! sounds like nothing...well excited and my passport came last week hehe


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

It's getting closer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:no1:


----------



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

mite sound like a stupid quesion bu any asians goin 2 his hamm repile show?


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

saj1985 said:


> mite sound like a stupid quesion bu any asians goin 2 his hamm repile show?


Think with between 10,000 and 14,000 people there may be one or two ... :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

about 15k usually... proper push fest lol


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

saj1985 said:


> mite sound like a stupid quesion bu any asians goin 2 his hamm repile show?


why would it matter anyhow?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

oooooHHHMMYYYYGOOOWWWDDD....next month people!!


----------



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

nah im jus curious!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

babygyalsw2 said:


> why would it matter anyhow?


i wanted to start a thread about black and asians in reptiles... coz there isnt many, but i thought i'd get sued due to the mental pc perfect brigade so i didnt bother.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> i wanted to start a thread about black and asians in reptiles... coz there isnt many, but i thought i'd get sued due to the mental pc perfect brigade so i didnt bother.


interesting concept


----------



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

corn morphs, thats one reason why i asked if there any asian going to be there, because i am, and i dont know any asian with pets let alone reptiles...interesting isnt it?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

you're going to hamm saj?


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Is there an updated passenger list & how many seats are left on the second coach..?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

bribrian said:


> Is there an updated passenger list & how many seats are left on the second coach..?


Plenty of seats left


SUSIE PARNELL



TONY GOODWIN

JOHNATHON FORD

JOANNE SEXTON

DAVID JACKSON

CHARLOTTE CROFTS

SUSAN MAYNE

SAMANTHA DAVIES

BRUCE JORDAN

FRANK JORAN

ARCHIE JORDAN

MARGERET MITCHELL

JAMIE NEWTON


TOMMY McDERMOTT


DAWN MOLLOY


PAUL MOLLOY


FRANCIS COSQUIERI


CHRISTINE PAPWORTH


JASON PAPWORTH


LEON HILLS


SOPHIE HILLS


BRIAN Mc CULLOUGH


NICHOLAS KARCZEWSKI


PHILLIP CALVERT


STEVE PAINE

ROBERT CLEGG

DAMIAN PAINE

DAVE BREDEN

PAUL WINSOR

DAVE BYFORD

LEWES

LOUISE

RUPERT WELSH

REBECCA WELSH

BARRY TAYLOR

DEAN TAYLOR

AMANDA BLAIN

SAM BOURNE

MARK JACOBS

CHRISTOPHER GARD

ELLIOT GILL

GLYNN WOODHEAD

TERRY HUGHES

JAKE HUGHES

MARK HUGHES

LUKE HUGHES

DEAN SKINNER

LEE SKINNER

CHARLIE THAME

SACHA BUSH

BRENT COTGRAVE

BARRY LEE

STUART DOUGLAS

THOMAS SIMPKIN

MATTHEW OWENS

NIGEL GOODING

KATY MASON

PAUL WHISKIN

JAMIE BIRD

SIMON TROWER

DANIEL PAUL

JENNA HEDGES


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Come on guys, a little over a month to go...

all you gota do is get to ashford truck stop on the M20.

Then, let the coach take the strain as you glide towards the biggest reptile show in the world (so they say!)

Got around 20 spare seats on the second coach, need to fill around 10 of them to make it viable. 

email steve on [email protected] including your email address to get a form sent over and payment details.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Maybe driving to Ashford from Shropshire......does anyone need a ride?

I assume i need a printer to print the forms, or can i do it online?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

spirit975 said:


> Maybe driving to Ashford from Shropshire......does anyone need a ride?
> 
> I assume i need a printer to print the forms, or can i do it online?


You can fill it in on line and send it back if you have no printer


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

yesssssssssssssssssssssssss not long to go!! whos excited?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

babygyalsw2 said:


> yesssssssssssssssssssssssss not long to go!! whos excited?


still more than a month lol


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> still more than a month lol


oh come on nige.... she's a girl !!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> oh come on nige.... she's a girl !!!


ah true, ok... well i bet she can tell us how many days til xmas then eh ? lol.. no cheating now..
i'l guess of the top of my head... er 134


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> ah true, ok... well i bet she can tell us how many days til xmas then eh ? lol.. no cheating now..
> i'l guess of the top of my head... er 134


And i bet she has already started her christmas shopping !

And , no, I aint gona check your 134 days !! :lol2:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

wait, is xmas the 25th or 26th of dec?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> And i bet she has already started her christmas shopping !
> 
> And , no, I aint gona check your 134 days !! :lol2:


it was a total guess lol.. i bet it aint far out, but i expect the ladies to know the exact day lol


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

i need help guys...any ideas how to get back from london when we get off the coach from hamm?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

sure someone will be going that kinda way


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

just do wot i did last time and sleep at the truck stop with my head on a table all night


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

jaysnakeman said:


> just do wot i did last time and sleep at the truck stop with my head on a table all night


lol, nice one mate..


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

might do the same this time too just to keep up with tradition lol or i might just get a room at the truckstop this time


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> just do wot i did last time and sleep at the truck stop with my head on a table all night


looks like we'll be doing that if we dont get the dosh 4 the hotel...its only 6 hours before the first train anyway


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

jaysnakeman said:


> might do the same this time too just to keep up with tradition lol or i might just get a room at the truckstop this time


i'm going on my own at the mo.
katy is ment to be coming, but the dog is due puppies that day.. so dunno yet


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

come on nige you cant let me down by not going now, you know you enjoyed trying to convince me that corns were great last time lol


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

yeah nige you cant not come


----------



## gloom_kitty (Apr 23, 2007)

out of interest anyone traveling through essex or maybe near a london tube station? otherwise anyone want to share a taxi to ashford train station...if there is such a thing?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i am going...
had a bit of a downer recently, seriously thought about selling up..
sometimes when things get rough life is hard..
i am selling alot to concentrate on a fewer with more intent.. i dont want to start not having enough time.


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

What's the law on bringing reptiles back into the UK?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

The law...

Well, its kinda complicated and kinda easy

First, different rules apply if your importing to resell, thats comercial activity and needs to be declared for import duties etc. I dont know so much about that.

For all hobbyists, who get a few new pets, goes without saying DWA and cites still apply. For most reptiles in the hobby, these dont apply, but the new european native animals act (or whatever its gona be called) could effect you at some stage.

However, if your animal is not subject to the above, its fine to bring it back with you. Transport conditions need to be correct, such as tubbed/bagged and in poly boxes. Its best to ensure all tubs are marked with common and latin names incase of questions and if possible with the breeders details, most in hamm do this normally anyway.


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> However, if your animal is not subject to the above, its fine to bring it back with you. Transport conditions need to be correct, such as tubbed/bagged and in poly boxes. Its best to ensure all tubs are marked with common and latin names incase of questions and if possible with the breeders details, most in hamm do this normally anyway.


As this will be the first time going to Hamm for a lot of us (including me) could we get some advice about how to transport the snakes back? Ie where to get poly boxes from, how to get ventilation in them, what sort of heat packs are recommended, what time frame we have to work with to get them home and into a viv etc? It's a long way from Hamm to West Wales :lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

charliet said:


> As this will be the first time going to Hamm for a lot of us (including me) could we get some advice about how to transport the snakes back? Ie where to get poly boxes from, how to get ventilation in them, what sort of heat packs are recommended, what time frath taking a couple of pillow cases with you just to make sureme we have to work with to get them home and into a viv etc? It's a long way from Hamm to West Wales :lol2:


When we load the coaches after the show i will double check that all boxes are packed properly and sealed to avoid escapees, you can buy poly boxes at the show for betwen €3 and €6, might just be worth taking a couple of pillowcase though just to make sure your snakes have a big enough bag to travel home in


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> When we load the coaches after the show i will double check that all boxes are packed properly and sealed to avoid escapees, you can buy poly boxes at the show for betwen €3 and €6, might just be worth taking a couple of pillowcase though just to make sure your snakes have a big enough bag to travel home in


OK, so shopping list:
heat pads?
Marker pen to write on poly boxes
Gaffa tape
lots and lots of pillowcases (plus little ones for hatchlings)


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

charliet said:


> OK, so shopping list:
> heat pads?
> Marker pen to write on poly boxes
> Gaffa tape
> lots and lots of pillowcases (plus little ones for hatchlings)


 
I will have the markerpens and tape and you wont need heat packs for the coach travel


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

OK thanks!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

And dont forget, most breeders there will supply some kind of tub or bag for your new animal, its really only the poly box you need to get hold of, and worth having a heat pad or two if you have a long onward trip. 

It will be worth warming the car up sat night then just giving the snake 5 mins in the poly box, out of the tub with a little water in case he needs a drink b4 you set off.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

omg have i counted in a weird wrong way...29 days??


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

purejurassic said:


> It will be worth warming the car up sat night then just giving the snake 5 mins in the poly box, out of the tub with a little water in case he needs a drink b4 you set off.


That's good advice, taking a container of water with you....: victory:




cornmorphs said:


> i am going...
> had a bit of a downer recently, seriously thought about selling up..
> sometimes when things get rough life is hard..
> i am selling alot to concentrate on a fewer with more intent.. i dont want to start not having enough time.


Glad that your going mate.... ;-]


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

life wouldnt be the same without cornmorphs...


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Is it to late to go?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Meltos said:


> Is it to late to go?


send me your email and ill get a form to you, need to act quickly though


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

babygyalsw2 said:


> life wouldnt be the same without cornmorphs...


lol, yeah it would.. i suppose the forum would be about 250 posts a wek lighter lol


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, yeah it would.. i suppose the forum would be about 250 posts a wek lighter lol


about 500 a week for me lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

babygyalsw2 said:


> about 500 a week for me lol


lol, well one thing is for sure.. the forum will be quiet on 14th15th and early 16th sept lol


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, well one thing is for sure.. the forum will be quiet on 14th15th and early 16th sept lol


Unless you take a laptop with you........:lol2:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

bribrian said:


> Unless you take a laptop with you........:lol2:


there isnt internet on board though??


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

ermmmm, no ! 
:lol2:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> ermmmm, no !
> :lol2:


therefore a laptop is of naff all use lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i hope not, anyone with a laptop is gonna get wedgyied hard lol


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

why? lolol


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i hope not, anyone with a laptop is gonna get wedgyied hard lol


i second that motion


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

and with me and jay doing it, its gonna hurt lol


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

damm right laptoppers beware!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, and i aint sitting in the small chair this time..


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

whoa wait a min why???


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

coz its just damb rude lol..
we all wanna sing song, hey no we dont, we all wanna chill and chat.. and mingle.. laptop would be handy though lol


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

lolol good point...music!! move over snake charmers bar...its all about cornmorphs whore bus!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, too right..
well there should be tv.. as long as it bloody works this time lol


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

oh yeaaaah lol...no digital tho


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

anymore laptop talk and you might get yourself wedgied nige! i hope the tv works this time though apparently it worked downstairs last time but we were in the VIP section upstairs werent we nige


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

lol vip is upstairs then? cool lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats it, back off the top deck lol
dont think there is 2 decks this time


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

well it would be cool except there wont be an upstairs this time lol


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

beat me to it there nige damm you and your fast posting


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

lolol ah well the boring people go at the front, the vips go to the backk...as long as the stinky toilets not there


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well i dont think we sued them last time lol.. bloody driver stopped so many times


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

i know i didnt use them anyway they were all the way downstairs lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah sod moving all that way lol..
hey it should be a good laugh, hope a few of the crew are there from last time


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

hey i just made 6oo posts wup wup three stars now another hundred years like this and i will catch you up nige:smile:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

i hate manky coach toilets i hope these are ok


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, on ur bike jay, maybe you can buy some ? sure i can transfer some :lol2:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

2p a post nige you will be a rich man, go on bump me up to a premier member lol


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

lmao yeaaaa me too lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

so thats like say 66000p, whats that in quid? lol, hey must be worth shed loads


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

wow your posting assets are worth a fortune you should sell your posts not your snakes lol


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

damn...suggest it to the admin lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

could be worth a fortune, who needs to work lol


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

finally a money making scheme that is a garanteed winner, did i mention my 25% commission???


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

25%!!!!!


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

i know im too generous for my own good, make that 30% then


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

lol, nothing like taking a thread off topic eh !!!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

sowwee am i allowed to do countdowns??


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> lol, nothing like taking a thread off topic eh !!!


well not entirely off topic there has been the odd mention of hamm in there lol
anyway back on topic posted my form and cheque today


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

hey we have been talking about the trip..
making people feel wanted up front lol..
no really though, should be a good laugh again


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I am soooooooooo jelous.....maybe next year


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

jaysnakeman said:


> anyway back on topic posted my form and cheque today


Yeah!!! another for the coach, remember no eating beans for at least 48 hrs beforehand.........: victory::lol2:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

bribrian said:


> Yeah!!! another for the coach, remember no eating beans for at least 48 hrs beforehand.........: victory::lol2:


you know nige is going to do that on purpose now...


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

babygyalsw2 said:


> you know nige is going to do that on purpose now...


:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

hey i can tell you. nige eats beans daily lol... so maybe i might just have an extra tin..
wonder if there is a microwave on the coach? might take a tin or 2:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

hehe, yep there is a microwave !

Must be better than donnas egg mayo sarnies !


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> hehe, yep there is a microwave !
> 
> Must be better than donnas egg mayo sarnies !


really? ace lol


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

Any seats left, need two if poss???


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i'm pm tony (purejurassic, sp) or steve (tarantulabarn( asap on that mate


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Martin,

Have replied to ur pm ! get back to me asap !


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

oh.. for what its worth.. the dog isnt pregnant, so it looks like katy will be coming along to spoil things for me afterall lol


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

oh bad luck nige....and all that tottie going as well !


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> Martin,
> 
> Have replied to ur pm ! get back to me asap !


already replied dude, thanks!!!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> oh.. for what its worth.. the dog isnt pregnant, so it looks like katy will be coming along to spoil things for me afterall lol


ahhh women!! hehe always there to make your lives worth living


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> oh.. for what its worth.. the dog isnt pregnant, so it looks like katy will be coming along to spoil things for me afterall lol


So do you want me to cancel the divertion to amsterdam on the way back now,


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> So do you want me to cancel the divertion to amsterdam on the way back now,


hey, no ... dont do it !!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

tarantulabarn said:


> So do you want me to cancel the divertion to amsterdam on the way back now,


maybe we can make some use of her and get a few quid? :lol2:,


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

:lol2::roll2::roll2::roll2::lol2:


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> maybe we can make some use of her and get a few quid? :lol2:,


If Katy reads that, you'll get fed to the dogs.........:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, yeah i know..sure she'd not see the funny side of it


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

So, we can print it out , bring it with us, and drinks are on you eh? lol


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Ok, the results are in.

Everyone will be going to hamm on the double decker.

Sorry to those who were hoping for two single deckers.

This choice was made because we are 10 seats short (or a total of £700) of raising enough funds to pay for two single deckers.

We will within the next week make a final post to confirm final times etc.

Big Thanks to all those going and look forward to meeting you all on the 14th !

Tony & Steve


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

yayayayayayayayayayayayayyyyyy!!exciting!!!!! hehe i love you guys


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

fantastic news


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Dammit. :lol2: Always next year. :smile:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

One of the dealer lists, its in German but the latins are there

WE OFFER FOR MANNHEIM/HAMM OR FOR SHIPEMNT: Chelodina siebenrocki Schlangenhalsschildkröte 9-11cm 67,25 Erpeton tentaculum Fühlerschlange 50-65cm 83,75 Pantherophis guttatus ALBINO DARK RED Kornnatter ALBINO DARK RED DNZ07 93,75 Pantherophis guttatus BLACK Kornnatter BLACK DNZ07 122,50 Pantherophis guttatus HYPO Kornnatter HYPO DNZ07 122,50 Pantherophis guttatus GHOST Kornnatter GHOST DNZ07 122,50 Pantherophis guttatus SNOW Kornnatter SNOW DNZ07 122,50 Pantherophis guttatus ORANGE Kornnatter ORANGE DNZ07 122,50 Pantherophis guttatus ALBINO OKEETTE Kornnatter ALBINO OKEETTE DNZ07 122,50 Pantherophis guttatus SUNGLOW Kornnatter SUNGLOW DNZ07 122,50 Python regius FZ Königspython FZ 30-35cm 72,50 Eublepharis macularius DNZ Leopardgecko DNZ 9-11cm 37,25 Ambystoma mexicanum GOLD DNZ Axolotl Gold 9-11cm 19,75 Cynops cyaneus Blauschwanzmolch 9-11cm 22,25 Salamandra s. salamandra ÖNZ Feuersalamander NZ 6cm 34,75 Tylototriton shanjing Orange Schwarzer Krokodilmolch 11-15cm 54,75 Afrixalus dorsalis 2-Streifen Bananenfrosch 2-4cm 17,50 Afrixalus fornasini 1-Streifen Bananenfrosch 2-4cm 17,50 Afrixalus spec. PLATIN Platin Bananenfrosch 2-4cm 18,75 Hyperolius argus Augenfleck Riedfrosch lg 15,00 Hyperolius mitchelli Mitchells Riedfrosch lg 15,00 Hyperolius parkeri Parkers Riedfrosch lg 15,00 Hyperolius pictus Gemalter Riedfrosch lg 15,00 Hyperolius pusilus Seerosen Riedfrosch lg 15,00 Hyperolius varibilis Veränderlicher Riedfrosch lg 15,00 Hyperolius viridiflavus Gemeiner Riedfrosch lg 15,00 Hyperolius spec. NIGERIA Nigerinischer Riedfrosch lg 17,25 Kaloula pulchra Gemalter Indischer Zwergochsenfrosch 4-5cm 19,75 Leptopelis argenteus Silber Waldsteiger 4-6cm 16,75 Leptopelis barbouri Goldpunkt Waldsteiger md-lg 16,75 Leptopelis vermiculatus GREEN Großaugen Smaragdbaumfrosch lg-xlg 16,75 Leptopelis vermiculatus GOLD Goldener Baumfrosch md-xlg 16,75 Leptopelis ulugurensis Uluguru Waldsteiger md-xlg 16,75 Litoria infrenata Korallenfingerlaubfrosch 7cm 18,75 Megophrys nasuta Zippfelfrosch 8cm 39,75 Polypedates colleti Marmor Ruderfrosch 5cm 30,00 Polypedates otilophus Ohren Ruderfrosch 5cm 47,50 Geosesarma spec. VAMPIR Vampirkrabbe lg 15,00 *** Geosesarma spec. Mandarine Mandarinenkrabbe lg 15,00 *** Metasesarma obesum Marmorkrabbe lg 15,00 *** Metasesarma aubryi Rote Chameleonkrabbe lg-xl 17,00 *** Abedus spec. TANSANIA Wasserskorpion 6cm 18,75 *** Achatina achatina Tigerachatschnecke lg-sh 18,75 *** Achatina achatina ALBINO Tigerachatschnecke Albino lg-sh 24,75 *** Achatina fulica Achatschnecke med-lg 15,00 *** Achatina fulica Achatschnecke lg-sh 16,75 *** Achatina marginata Pink Lip Achatschnecke lg-sh 16,75 *** Baculum artemis Anam Stabschrecke 12-15cm 3,75 *** Eumegalodon spec. DRAGON HEAD Drachenkopf Heuschrecke 5-7cm 29,75 *** Eurycnema versirubra GREEN Java Riesenstabschrecke 20-25cm 37,50 *** Limicolaria flammeus Flammende Hausschnecke lg-sh 15,00 *** Limicolaria spec. WHITE Weisse Hausschnecke lg-sh 15,00 *** Metagyndes spec. Riesen Spinnenmilbe lg-sh 15,00 *** Phasmotaenia spec. Riesen Astschrecke 20-25cm 37,50 *** Phylium pulchrifolium Wandelnde Blätter WF 6-8cm 30,00 *** Phylium pulchrifolium YELLOW Wandelnde Blätter WF 6-8cm 31,75 *** Phylium pulchrifolium FIRE RED Wandelnde Blätter WF 6-8cm 33,75 *** Thelyphonida spec. THAILAND Thailändischer Geiselskorpion 4cm 22,25 *** ??? JAVA BARK Java Rindenheuschrecke 6-7cm 12,50 *** Die Rotknie Vogelspinne NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 9,80 *** Die Rote Chile Vogelspinne NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 9,80 *** Die Martinique Baumvogelspinne NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 9,80 *** Die Indische Ornamentvogelspinne NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 9,80 *** Die Riesenvogelspinne NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 9,80 *** Die Achatschnecke NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 9,80 *** Stabschrecken NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 9,80 *** Pasmiden zu Hause Bede Verlag 64 Seiten VK 7,95 7,95 *** Ratgeber Exotische Käfer im Terrarium Bede Verlag Hardcover VK 22,80 22,80 *** Der Dickschwanzskorpion NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 9,80 *** Die chinesische Rotbauchunke NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 9,80 *** Krallenfrösche, Zwergkrallenfrösche… NTV Verlag 128 Seiten VK 19,80 19,80 *** Axolotl NTV Verlag 78 Seiten VK 19,80 19,80 *** Creobroter gemmatus Blütenmantis WF med-adu 28,00 *** Hierodula spec. GREEN Grüne Java Mantis 7-8cm 24,75 *** Hymenopus coronatus Orchideenmantis WF med-adu 28,00 *** Mimomantis paykulli Wüstenmantis med-adu 16,25 *** Pseudocreobotra wahlbergi Blütenmantis md 16,13 *** Pseudocreobotra wahlbergi Blütenmantis lg 16,75 *** Sphodromantis spec. EGYPT GREEN Grüne Gottesanbeterin Ägypten md-adult 13,00 *** Sphodromantis spec. EGYPT BROWN Braune Gottesanbeterin Ägypten md-adult 13,00 *** Theopompa spec. Indonesische Rindenmantis med-adu 28,00 *** Scolopendra alternans Florida Key Island Skolopender 10cm 56,25 *** Scolopendra alternans Florida Key Island Skolopender 12-15cm 61,75 *** Scolopendra cingulata RED EGYPT Ägyptischer Skolopender 6-12cm 18,75 *** Scolopendra crudelis Madagskar Rotkopfskolopender md 22,50 *** Scolopendra madagascariensis Madagasischer Rotstreifenskolop. 8-13cm 28,00 *** Scolopendra morsitans Tansania Riesenskolopender 10-12cm 20,50 *** Scolopendra morsitans YELLOW Tansania Riesenskolopender 8-14cm 22,50 *** Scolopendra mutilans Chinesischer Rotkopfskolopender 11-14cm 24,75 *** Scolopendra polymorpha Tigerskolopender 10cm 15,00 *** Scolopendra polymorphaBLACK Schwarzer Tigerskolopender 8-10cm 15,00 *** Scolopendra polymorpha RED Roter Tigerskolopender 8-10cm 15,00 *** Scolopendra polymorpha BLUE Blauer Tigerskolopender 6-10cm 17,00 *** Scolopendra polymorpha madagascar. Großer Madagaskar Tigerskolop. 12cm 26,25 *** Scolopendra polymorpha madagascar. Großer Madagaskar Tigerskolop. 8-10cm 22,50 *** Scolopendra subspinipes CHINA Chinesischer Riesenskolopender 14-18cm 30,00 *** Scolopendra spec. FLORIDA KEYS GIANT Florida Keys Riesenskolopender 6-8cm 37,50 *** Scolopendra spec. MADAGASKAR Grün Gelber Madagaskar Skolopen. 8-12cm 24,25 *** Trachycormocephalus kraepelin Flaggenschwanzskolopender lg 18,75 *** 

He has loads more his email is [email protected]


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i have no idea :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

£90 for a cab back to London


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

*internet*

Not sure where it was but someone was asking about internet on the coach.
Well I am writing this from the car as steve is crawling in the roadworks on the.M1, on the way home from doncster.
So maybe we can post on the way!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> Not sure where it was but someone was asking about internet on the coach.
> Well I am writing this from the car as steve is crawling in the roadworks on the.M1, on the way home from doncster.
> So maybe we can post on the way!


lol, that would be so funny...
11 days until we leave then eh, nah i'm not excited :lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

yeah, getting close now.

woo hoo !!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

what time is the coach leaving again??


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Provisional time is 20.30, but subject to confirmation, which will be going out later this week.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

oo i was wondering when this confirmation notice was going out!! think we're planning to get there 10 years early!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

well we should be there by 5 i reckon.

no worries tho, nice place there to have a drink or meal etc


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i'll be there well early, hate london traffic.
i guess i'll get there 4/5 pm, have a nice meal and gamble some of my money on the fruit machines lol


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

i will be there early too might have a few pints and a general wander about looking for other snake geeks lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah might join you for those pints.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

first round is on me then, also by a happy coincidence i discovered that the truck stop has a 24hr license:no1:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

jaysnakeman said:


> first round is on me then, also by a happy coincidence i discovered that the truck stop has a 24hr license:no1:


lol, i'll take you up on that dude :lol2:
might as well have a beer and sleep the journey for a bit.
i dont finish work until 10 am on the friday, so i'm gonna be tired anyway, a few beers will help that lol


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

helped me last time, the night steward at the truck stop is also the cook,cleaner, barman and doorman and yet still didnt seem that busy somehow :hmm:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, sounds about right.. food was good though


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

yeah it was i had breakfast at about 5 in the morning on the way back and it was very nice


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

cool..
well, with any luck it will be even better this time.. for me as long as its not too hot it will be great..
i'll have to manage with the leg room, unless i can get a better seat


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

shoulder room was more my problem, you should try and get the middle seat on the back row then you will have about 30ft of leg room would that do lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah that would do it lol..
well lets not sit too near each other.
man i remember when i had to collect a mate when i had a punto, was well funny.. this guy is 6.6 abd 26 stone, i'm not small but he dwarfs me, i am about 20 stone but under 6 ft, andyway we were sat in the front of the punto and we squashed up against each other and the doors lol..


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

lol i can picture it now, yeah maybe we should sit on different sides of the coach to each other could be asking a bit too much of normal coach seats if we sat next to each other:blowup:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, yeah.. well lets both sit at the back to the front rises lol


----------



## reptivet (Sep 5, 2007)

Help!! I will like to join as well but Tarantulabarn did not reply to my letter yet . Are ther any seats left on the coach?
Thanks, 

G.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

het ask him again... maybe there is still room?? if your quick, serious and have the money you may have time.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

reptivet said:


> Help!! I will like to join as well but Tarantulabarn did not reply to my letter yet . Are ther any seats left on the coach?
> Thanks,
> 
> G.


Sorry, we had to close this last week as we had to pay for the coach


----------

